# I'm Steven and this is my aquarium!



## saflager (Jan 19, 2011)

This is my 40 gallon breeder. It is home to two brichardi cichlids (and their many offspring) and three trophius duboisii. I'm going to be selling my cichlids soon though and do more of a community tank. The decor and everything will stay the same however. Comments and constructive criticisms are welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome Steven!

The tank looks great! I like the rock setup!


What kind of fish do you plan on putting in for the community setup?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice setup. Love the rocks.


----------



## saflager (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. I like a lot of movement and color so I'd rather have more smaller fish than just one or two bigger ones so I'm thinking some fancy guppies, one male betta, and maybe a boesemani rainbow or a gourami. I also really like inverts so I want some kind of shrimp, snails, and maybe a fresh water clam. Just some ideas though nothing is set in stone so suggestions are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice looking tank. Love the 40 breeder tanks. Been trying to talk myself out of getting one this Summer.

Looks like LED lighting? Thought about putting live plants in it? Assuming of course those plants are fake.


----------



## saflager (Jan 19, 2011)

I love the 40 breeder. It's dimensions are just about perfect for me. That is LED lighting (a gift from Santa). It's nothing to fancy just Marineland, but it's awesome. I love effect it has on the water. The tank was originally set up and maintained as a salt water reef, but I no longer had the time and money to maintain it so I switched to freshwater. I would actually love to do live plants, but it seems to complicated. I know nothing about CO2 and all that jazz. I would really like to do it though, I think planted tanks look awesome. Does anyone have any feedback on the kind of fish I would like to keep once the cichlids are gone?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

you don't really _have_ to go with CO2 on a planted tank

take a look at mine; I don't 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/new-me-30-gallon-long-9672.html (skip to the last page for the most recent pics; I'm always updating it)


there's a lot of plants that are very low maintenance, and all they require is about 2 watts per gallon of light and the occasional trimming and planting of the plantlets they reproduce

but you're then limited sometimes depending on what type of fish you want to stock, because you don't want any inhabitants that are going to munch on your beautiful greens


----------



## saflager (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice looking tank auto. I will give plants a second thought. The substrate I have is suited for plants. Does anyone run their tank without a top? I was doing some work on it tonight and I put the lights on without the top and it looks so much better.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Very nice setup. Keep up the good wrk.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome! Love your tank! Especially the rock set up. I echo the suggestion on live plants. I don't do co2 either...did try out a DIY co2 project and found that it was really easy to do, should you decide later to try it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think santa gave you my lighting...Cant trust these GPSs nowadays,lol.

Looks pretty good.The rocks are interesting.As for planted tanks,you only need the CO2 if you go high tech.with your lighting,i would go with lower light plants,anubias,crypts,java ferns and some types of moss.Tetras are nice schooling fishes that love planted tanks.You can add shrimp as cleanup crews.

I do not recommend removing the top.Water will evaporate so much faster and some fish are suicidal.


----------



## saflager (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok I rearranged my tank. I took out the cichlids and the rocks. It is now a more peaceful community tank with some tetras. More to come including a few live plants some inverts and more fish. Will post more pics after I add to it. Enjoy!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

looks beautiful...


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

looks really nice!

I love the effect LED's give in the water


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks Great! both set ups with and with out the rocks! Have you looked into Danios? We have 6 Hi Fin Danios in our tank and they look great schooling. We also have some Cherry and Golden Barbs also great splashes of color and very active. They boesemani rainbows are awesome looking, I bet they would look great in you tank


----------



## leamangriffin (Mar 3, 2011)

nice setup!!


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

I like your new set up,,you have done a good work there..enjoy.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Great tank


----------

